# First DIY Order Placed - Blck



## GerrieP (23/8/19)

This will be my first attempt at DIY mixing. Only been vaping for 3.5 weeks but I have learned so much from this community that nothing seems impossible. From day 2 I have wicked and coiled my RTA without a problem. Beeing "Hands On" at work and home helps in a way. Thanks again for a great platform. ️

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/19)

Good luck with your first DIY juice @GerrieP . It is really much easier than you would think.

Good thing you went with weighing rather than syringes. One-shots are also good to start with.

If you haven't read this document by @RichJB yet then I would strongly recommend that you do so :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Have fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

@GerrieP 

Good luck - let us know how it goes!

More than a year ago I said I would start DIY when all my juice is finished. Problem is that I keep buying more juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/19)

Go for it @GerrieP !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StephenE (23/8/19)

Congrats @GerrieP . In my opinion you have discovered the greatest secret to vaping. DIY.

One-shots are excellent and a big shout out to those guys who sell them.

I have also costed the whole thing and not including the cost of the scale and bottles (re-use), my second batch cost me R 0,70 per ml. That is R 700p/liter. Commercial juice (which I do buy from time to time because you have to support those okes too) range between R2000-R3500 per liter.

The amount of different juices you can try for the same price is just absolutely worth it.

I checked your order and (imo) you could have left the syringes, pippetes and gloves. I made the same mistake. Well done on the scale.

I would also not have bought the chubby bottles. You are going to need a big PET bottle or two for the vg and pg and the nic (smaller one will do). It just pours easier.

And then I would advise to get smaller PET bottles (100-200ml) to mix and keep all your different juices in. From there you need smaller dropper bottles for a daily mix to carry around. They work great for filling atty's, don't leak, are cheap and you can get them from any local plastic store. Cut the bottom off one to use as a funnel to pour the vg and pg into the PET bottles.

Last tip. Mix all the juice you can right off the bat. That way you won't have to wait for a fresh batch to steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerrieP (23/8/19)

StephenE said:


> Congrats @GerrieP . In my opinion you have discovered the greatest secret to vaping. DIY.
> 
> One-shots are excellent and a big shout out to those guys who sell them.
> 
> ...





StephenE said:


> Congrats @GerrieP . In my opinion you have discovered the greatest secret to vaping. DIY.
> 
> One-shots are excellent and a big shout out to those guys who sell them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen for the positive feedback. 
I will definitely follow your advice to the t. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (23/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good luck with your first DIY juice @GerrieP . It is really much easier than you would think.
> 
> Good thing you went with weighing rather than syringes. One-shots are also good to start with.
> 
> ...


Thnx PtMD. Much appreciated. Will def read the article tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE (23/8/19)

@GerrieP, also register an account at e-liquid-recipes.com and use their calculator. Most one-shots are on there as flavours.

Great way to keep track of your mixes and recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (23/8/19)

Hey Vapers 

Firstly I would like to say thank you to everyone's valuable input on a variety of topics, since I started vaping (about a year ago) I have emerged myself in a ything vape related. 

I am by no means and expert and I really love making my own juices, wicking my own coils. 

I have 3 questions if anyone can help me with it it would be great

1. Best nicotine for a 9 to 12mg user like me
2. 80/20 or 70/30 vg/pg mix 
3. Aceltyl p 5% how much is too much cause my flavors all tend to end up amazing but after steeping a few days the same notes comes through. (I'm a cereal/desert type of guy

Thanks again for all the patience with me I am learning loads here....


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/19)

@SparkySA

Answers to your questions :

1. I have tried all of the common nic brands. IMHO there is no difference between them. I know that some get a peppery taste from one of the brands but most users don't detect this. I would suggest that you try them all and if you prefer one over the other then stick with it. You must remember that you are asking questions of hobby vaperists. If you get three of them together in a room and ask one simple question you will get ten answers. These answers will also change from time to time. One day X is fantastic and three weeks later it is forgotten about and Y is now the bee's knees. I'm sure that some will tell you that nic X is best and others will say brand W. At the end either one or both will be correct, or neither of them. I use Scrawny Gecko White Label because it is as cheap as I am.

2. Not much of a difference between 80/20 and 70/30 vg/pg mix. There are two main factors here. First, vg makes clouds, and pg carries flavour and adds throat hit. Second, the viscosity of your ejuice has an effect on the wicking capability of your coils. Thick juice may not work well in some devices such as pods.

3. I'm no expert on Acetyl Pyrazine but ATF says that it is "...Used in *4718* recipes at an average of *0.614%*."

You admit that you are not an expert and I appreciate this sentiment. I have been vaping for almost five years and have "studied" more about vaping than I ever did for any subject at university. I still do not consider myself to be an expert. We are all learning and there is still much to be discovered and understood. I guess this quote sums it up best :

"There are as many opinions as there are experts." Franklin D. Roosevelt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------

